# Stefanie The Shark Babe



## tarpon1716 (Aug 2, 2015)

Sharks aplenty are available along Georgia's coast these days. Stefanie made quick work of a pair of these hard-fighting fish, which were released unharmed to fight another day, while fishing with Capt. Greg Hildreth of St. Simons Island.


----------



## alphachief (Aug 3, 2015)

Greg is a nice guy and a great Capt.  He works hard to make sure his clients have a great day on the water...congrats!


----------



## Permitchaser (Aug 4, 2015)

We caught a 4' Bonnet Head in Oak Island last week. What kind of sharks where those. Dusky or what?


----------

